# Just leave it?!



## NeilW (13 Aug 2010)

As you guys most likely know I've had my nano setup for a few weeks now.  My intention was to go low-tech
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=10577&start=180

Due to algae issues I have been adding the standard recommended amount on the bottle and also double doing TPN+ to build the nitrates up.  

I've just set my new 9 watt lamp today so hopefully there won't be any more issues. 

To go low-tech do I just go "right, no water changes from now on" to prevent CO2 fluctuation, 
OR 
change 10% weekly with water that has equalised with atmosphere from standing around 
OR 
just slow down what I'm doing e.g. cutting down the liquid carbon and ferts and decreasing the frequency of water changes?

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## GreenNeedle (13 Aug 2010)

As you may know I just went from full EI with full pressurised and 50-60% weekly changes to..........nothing.  The lights average (they are staggered anyway) went down to about 75% of previous average.

The only thing that happens now is totop up daily 1ltr at most. and add some of my old EI macro mix if I see green spots appearing on the anubias (that equals P shortage in my eyes.)

Ther was a little 'kickback' but not much at all.  A few leaves suffered, were pulled and since then no problems.  If anything the plants look healthier now than then.  They were healthy anyway but there were some needles that had holey leaves.  Mainly ones that were constantly above th water level during chnages.

Good thing is that the system is much much slower.  You stop the water changes yes but they are always there in your armoury if you do see problems, just as they are for any tank. See a problem, immediate dilution.  I've not needed to though.

In fact when I made the new cabinet and moved the tank a few times I used 8 buckets, emptied 80% out did whatever I needed to do and the put the same water back.  Hence why some piccies in my journals look a little cloudy.  Not from water changes, just from water disturbance.

Go for it.  You'll be chuffed to bits you did as long as you are succesful.  If not back on with the equipment, changes etc and plan again 

AC


----------



## NeilW (13 Aug 2010)

Thanks for such an in depth reply with your experiences mate, appreciated   

I think I'm brave enough just to leave it and see what happens thanks to your encouragement.  I think Mark did a similar thing with his nano too just going from EI to nothing.  As you say where everything is slower you have more time to react to changes.  

The lower lighting should hopefully do the trick.  

Right...thats it then...into the abyss I go! Hopefully I'll see you on the other side


----------

